# Too hot to retire?



## lee515 (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi everyone,
We posted this on the Spanish forum so just wondered what the situation is in Portugal? We would love to retire to sun and blue skies but are concerned it will be too hot in July August? Are there any areas where its not so bad ie. coast or mountain?


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

We live in the mountains ( Caramulo ) and it's very lush-green here because of the slightly better rainfall. But make no mistake, it reached 34 degrees last summer and was usually 26/7 as an average. Sadly, it was that hot on the previous couple of years that bush fires were prevalent and actually killed several fire fighters. Friends of ours had to prepare a 'go-bag' and be ready to leave their home with 30 minutes notice from the fire authorities should the fires travel with the winds.


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

lee515 said:


> Hi everyone,
> We posted this on the Spanish forum so just wondered what the situation is in Portugal? We would love to retire to sun and blue skies but are concerned it will be too hot in July August? Are there any areas where its not so bad ie. coast or mountain?


Portugal is a big place, the UK is a big place. You will find tropical plants growing and snow on the mountains in both places. The average daily temperatures are easy to find on the interwebs but in Portugal (and Spain) you will find the traditional way of life takes into account the heat of the summer. If you visit Salamanga or Tomar it is normal in the mid summer to find children playing in the streets at 11pm but no-one at 1pm. It does seem to be true that only an English person goes out in the midday sun.

Try it for a while as only you can decide if it it too hot, personally I find it the winter to be a bigger PITA.


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

...


----------



## Centralbound (Aug 16, 2013)

Portugal is hot in the summer and it persists late in the day and late in the season.


----------



## grandwazoo (Apr 12, 2011)

We live on the Algarve coast. I never find it too hot in the summer except for the odd day or two (same as England!); but lots of accommodation isn't equipped for the winter, even though I've never seen it go below 3-4 degrees. You need a modern property that's well insulated, then install heating.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Like grandwazoo we find there is a hot week or two usually in August that requires notching up the aircon and keeping out of the direct sun at mid day. The other 50 weeks are mostly pretty wonderful in climate terms but avoid older properties without proper insulation or modern heating methods. Winter cold and damp is more the worry and underfloor heating is the thing to go for if you can get it !


----------



## Verinia (Apr 6, 2012)

I wOuld worry about the cold more than the hot personally. Houses here are often not adequately heated and are very cold!


----------



## lee515 (Mar 14, 2015)

Do you get much dull cloudy weather?


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

lee515 said:


> Do you get much dull cloudy weather?


If you use this you can go back years and years

Weather History for Faro, Portugal | Weather Underground

I set it for Faro but you can change the location depending on your preferred location


----------

